# Restoring a Kramer Focus 6000



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi all!

I recently bought a Kramer Focus 6000 that was extensively "demodified" from a 3 pickup (SSH) to a single humbucker. The previous owner saw fit to fill the unused pickup cavities and control cavities with "plastic wood"! He also removed all pots and switches except one volume and one tone pot and gave it a really nasty paint job. 

After some digging and scraping with some wood carving tools and a couple of dental instruments I managed to get all the plastic wood out of the cavities which left me with the paint to deal with. An application of some paint remover got me down to the bare wood. 
Once the body is preped I'll be attempting to repaint it properly. 

My main problem at this point is deciding what pots and switches to use. I'm replacing absolutely everything electronic as most of it was missing or broken anyway. Here's my first (probably not last) set of questions...
First off, would anyone happen to have a wiring diagram for an 80's Kramer Focus 6000? (long shot I'm sure but I'd be crazy not to ask)
It was originally a ssh with Volume, 2 Tones, a 5 way switch and a coil splitter switch for the humbucker. (there was another variation on the 6000 that had only on/off switches for the pickups but I'm not interested in that)
Secondly what type of pots and switches should I use and where is a good place to get them? (250K? 500K? Brands?)
This is my first "restoration" project so I'm quite green at it but I'd like it to be a quality job. 

Thanks! Dan


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Sounds like quite the project. 

Quick question, do you have pickups for it yet? My experience so far is that new pickups will have wiring diagrams included with them. This should include the recommended value of pots and caps. It sounds similar to the way a strat would be wired, so you could check those wiring diagrams out as well.

A wiring kit like this for a strat might do the job.

As for brands, it doesn't matter so much. A good quality pot with the right shaft length should do the trick. 

The basics of wiring from stew-mac is a good reference.


- Wheeman


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Dan:

I have read about a few folks using the Seymour Duncan JB pickup for the humbucker in that guitar. You probably read the same stuff during your searches.

I'll be following this thread for sure. 

(Dan is a friend and sent me a pic of the original mods and paint job )

Dan....this is going to be one cool guitar when you are finished.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i can only find the schematics with the on/off switches- if it was me, id wire it like a hss strat-
heres a good schematic from seymour duncan, 4 wire pickup(stacked coil tho, but the same thing-also it shows a push/pull for the coil, just pretend thats a regular pot, the dpdt switch you need for the coil tap will wire exactly as shown)
http://www.seymourduncan.com/support/wiring-diagrams/schematics.php?schematic=1h_2s_1v_2t_5w_split

you might want to use a 500k tone pot for the bridge pup, and a 250k for the singles- but its a personal preference- i have no idea what it wouldve had stock.
for the coil tap, on a 4 wire pickup, its a simple dpdt switch, which wires you use will depend on the pickup-

as for the pots, any good, full size audio taper pot is fine- i like the cts ones,good but cheap
http://www.guitarpartscanada.com/pr...d=156&osCsid=2cd228d3ef8ccda3e32e55efb58f1929

sounds like a fun project- good luck with it!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys! I'll check that stuff out and I'll post pics when there is some progress to show.

... Dan


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Dan,
Lots of good info here.
Don't know if you know about this site or not but these guys could help also.

Mark

http://www.kramerforum.com/forum/


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Post picts dan when you can..i'm a BIG Kramer fan....got a Barreta i'de like to restore, but the body is TOTALY finished, so need to find a new one.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

al3d said:


> Post picts dan when you can..i'm a BIG Kramer fan....got a Barreta i'de like to restore, but the body is TOTALY finished, so need to find a new one.


I'll put up some before/after pics once there's an "after" to show. The cold weather is hampering my body refinishing as I have to do it in my garage. Anybody in the KW area have a nice warm workshop that I could borrow?! :wave:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Ham
I am 20 min away and have a disgustingly untidy crowded shop...lol...I only heat it on the weekends...most weekends there is some activity of one kind or another...pm me if I can be of assistance
cheers
RIFF


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Sounds like fun!
I have a few Kramers including these single hum Focusezzz
Great guitars...Good luck with your project...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

The last one you have in your pics looks like what the guy I bought mine "attempted" to do. The end result was a far cry from your's! Riff Wrath has been kind enough to offer me some workshop space so I may get the body preped a bit sooner than I thought. I'm no painter so it may still take a while before it's picture ready.


----------

